# £50 order just placed



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

ordered some poorboys gear and app / buffer pads


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers for the order Andy... Being packed as I type (9.37am) and will be despatched later on.... Also in the pack will be your FREE microfibre.

Thanks for the order:thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks johnny  , was 14p short of £50 too


----------

